# Diabetes group for kids offers support - Milton Keynes



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2013)

A group in Milton Keynes is holding a talk about the help and support young people who suffer with Type 1 Diabetes need.

MK Kids with Diabetes was started 11 years ago by parents to organise days out for young people who have the condition, which results from the body?s failure to produce insulin.

Chloe Scott, 15, was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes when she was just two years old, and says the group helped change her life.

http://www.mkweb.co.uk/News/Community/Diabetes-group-for-kids-offers-support-20130601100008.htm


----------

